# NBD!!



## weasel1 (May 25, 2012)

After ten years with my Surly Ogre, which transitioned from mustachioed kid-trailer hauler to monster cross to mulleted trail slayer, I finally swapped it out and built up a new, more modern steel hard tail. Ordered a stock Cabala frame from Marino Bikes in Peru, in Reynolds 520 tubing, and just got it built up today with some newer bits. I think it came out well, and I’m stoked to ride it! Have to do a few little things - frame protection, install my dropper, and shorten the brake lines - but it’s ready to test on the trail!



















Build: Rock Shox Yari fork, Stan’s Baron 27.5 wheels with 3.0” Surly Dirt Wizard tires (tubeless), Shimano m5100 Deore 11sp shifter and derailleur, SRAM 10-42 cassette, 28t chainring on a 165mm SRAM SX crankset with DUB bottom bracket. SRAM Guide R brakes (200/180), Race Face Respond bar, Fabric grips, Hussefelt stem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

